# Curious ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

OK, I'll bite ... What the heck is DVDchat? I'm seeing this in every forum link under Announcement. Anybody knows ?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would guess chat about DVD movies. Upcoming releases and extras that arent in the movie and whatnot.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

I believe its another one of the forums that Shaggy runs.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I want to know about, ScubaKid ...  
Shaggy, enlighten me ...


----------

